# NAV Auto-Protect is unable to start up! Can someone help?



## Harley Babe (Oct 20, 2005)

Turned on our computer yesterday morning and after it loaded a message on Norton Anitvirus popped up with this message.
"NAV Auto-Protect is unable to start and to restart computer". Did that and it's showing enabled and went through the steps to redo it at options and restarted again. No change. I don't have my original disk to NAV. 
Can someone help.
Thanks, Harley Babe


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I would suggest uninstalling NAV and installing one of these free Antivirus softwares as they do the same or better work and occupy less resources : AVG ( link provided below ) - Avast . And if this is not a simple Norton corruption you might be experiencing an infection. As it goes infections first target is the security centers and softwares. Please click on pre-hjt link provided below and follow the instructions for a clean up.

Regards and good luck.


----------



## Harley Babe (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you very much!


----------



## FlyingFin (Nov 4, 2005)

And if you want instruction on how to remove your norton products, we have a great thread here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com//security-center/general-computer-security//75996-how-remove-your-norton-products.html


----------



## keymaker (Jul 12, 2005)

thats right purplesky, AVG rocks and its way better than norton for sure.


----------

